# Never knew we had a celeberity who dives



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Off Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

LOL! I wonder who that could be? Could it be the greatest dive instructor!

:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont think its him.



Todays Jerry West would have one a them nap sack things that holds the baby on your chest like a front ways backpack...so your hands are free. Even if they do look really gay.

And his would have a half Puerto Rican baby lil girl in it.


----------

